# Micrófonos para ópera y canto lírico



## Lola Sanchez (Feb 25, 2008)

Hola a todos, vengo al foro en búsqueda de ayuda. Estoy por comprar mi primer micrófono de buena calidad y tal vez me puedan ayudar.

Quiero un micrófono inalámbrico para canto lírico, canciones operísticas, pero a que a la vez me pueda ser útil para una banda de metal.

Según lo que he visto en cuanto a marca, lo mejor es Sennheiser. Lo que no se es qué tipo de micrófono sería el más adecuado, porque no entiendo demasiado sobre sus diferentes características.

Agradecería ayuda al respecto.


----------



## Dano (Feb 25, 2008)

Yo e utilizado micrófonos Sennheiser y es muy buena marca pero no sé, soy diplomático a los microfonos Shure.

Para voz puedes utilizar un Shure SM58 y para instrumentos se utiliza el shureSM57 aunque nada te impide usar cualquiera en cualquier cosa, lo unico que los diferencia es una mínima respuesta en frecuencias casi imperceptible para cualquier aficionado.

Saludos


----------



## Lola Sanchez (Feb 25, 2008)

¿Qué diferencia hay por ejemplo entre el Shure SM58 y el Sennheiser ew135G2?
http://es.shure.com/ProAudio/Products/WiredMicrophones/uses_pro_SM58-CN_content
http://www.sennheiserusa.com/newsite/productdetail.asp?transid=G2-6
¿Vale la pena la diferencia de precio?

Y lo otro que me pregunto es la diferencia entre los Sennheiser inalámbricos, para el uso que yo le quiero dar al micrófono:
http://www.sennheiserusa.com/newsite/category.asp?transid=cat51


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2008)

Lola Sanchez dijo:
			
		

> Quiero un micrófono inalámbrico para canto lírico, canciones operísticas, pero a que a la vez me pueda ser útil para una banda de metal.
> Según lo que he visto en cuanto a marca, lo mejor es Sennheiser. Lo que no se es qué tipo de micrófono sería el más adecuado, porque no entiendo demasiado sobre sus diferentes características.



Estas mesclando cosas que NO se pueden mesclar.
El Sennheiser es la perfeccion con una respuesta extremadamente plana, sensibilidad extrema, rango dinamico impresionante, muchos eteceteras

El Shure en cambio posee una coloratura que lo hace muy agradable al oido, ideal para bandas de rock, segun el tipo hay ideales para captar canto o instrumentos

Ambos son buenos microfonos, pero cada uno en su lugar

Si tu apodo artistico es "Montserrat Caballé" y vas a cantar en la opera de Milan comprate un Sennheiser

Pero si tu apodo es "Madonna" comprate un Shure

Personalmente amo los Sennheiser, pero reconosco que los Shure son mas versatiles y sobre todo economicos

Solucion salomonica comprate ambos


----------



## Lola Sanchez (Feb 25, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta Fogonazo.

Considerando que el Sennheiser es superior, mi duda es entonces es el rendimiento que pueda tener con mi voz en una banda de metal (tipo Nightwish).

Por una parte hago canto lírico sola, y para eso me dices que el Sennheiser es mejor, ¿pero si quiero que el mic me sirva tanto para hacer canto lírico sola como para cantar como soprano en la banda de metal el Sennheiser sigue siendo la mejor opción o tal vez sería mejor considerar el Shure?


Otra duda que tengo es la diferencia entre los dos Sennheiser que puedo conseguir donde vivo. Son más de 200 dólares que no se si me valdrá la pena gastar en el que es más caro.

Se trata de estos dos:
http://www.sennheiserusa.com/newsite/pdfs/G2_100_series.pdf
http://www.sennheiserusa.com/newsite/pdfs/freePORT.pdf

¿Crees que uno vaya a ser mejor que el otro para el uso que yo le quiero dar?

Gracias por tu asesoramiento.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2008)

El Sennheiser no te ragala nada, no te quita nada asi como cantes sera lo que capte, con los riesgos que esto trae.

El Shure te regala un poco de color y algo de armonicos, hace que una buena voz suene mas agradable.
Te repito no lo amo pero reconosco que el Shure es mas versatil, no te hara querar mal en la opera y sonara explendido en "Nightwish"

Otra a favor de los Shure, son mas rusticos y soportan mejor el maltrato, los Sennheiser son instrumentos de alta presicion, un golpe y "Fueron"

Sugerencia: Comenta tus dudas en la casa donde piensas comprar el mic. a ver si te dejan probar ambos microfonos y ves cual te gusta mas como suena.
Lo ideal seria grabar algo y analizarlo luego en tu casa y en detalle. No siempre la primera opinion es la correcta.

Otra opcion aparte de estas marcas es el AKG, a mi gusto es superior al Shure

Para tu preocupacion, existen microfonos Shure "Falsos", buscate un proveedor confiable


----------



## Lola Sanchez (Feb 25, 2008)

Muy esclarecedoras tus sugerencias.

Otra cosa que me comentaron es que un detalle importante es si el micrófono es de condensador o no. ¿Para lo que yo quiero qué es mejor?

Otro micrófono que tengo disponible donde vivo y me recomendaron es el BEHRINGER UL2000M, que por lo que he visto me pareció muy bueno, ¿tienes alguna opinión en particular sobre este?


----------



## Selkir (Feb 26, 2008)

Yo me compré un Shure PGX24E/SM58-J6 (esto es: capsula SM58, circuito del microfo PGX2 y receptor PGX4). La verdad que Shure es un marca que me da mucha confianza, he probado otras y no me terminan de gustar.

Con lo de que es más robusto estoy totalmente de acuerdo; hace nada se lo dejé a un amigo para que me lo sostubiera y le cayó, y el microfonno no tiene nada, funciona a la perfección.

Creo que si te vas a dedicar bastante en serio al canto (lirico solista y lirico "metal") vale la pena gastarse 200$; yo me gasté casi 600€ en el mio y estoy de los mas contento.

A las tiendas donde fuí no tenian apenas nada de Sennheiser, en cambio de Shure me aburrí de mirar y comparar los modelos.

Lo mejor es lo que dice Fogonazo, probar y comparar, y si te ayuda algun amiguete medio entendido en el tema de electrónica/música mucho mejor.

La cuestión es que a la hora de cantar te sientas cómoda con tu microfono (yo en alguna que otra ve he tenido ganas de que se terminara la actuación porque no me sentia agusto cantando con el microfono que me habian dejado).

Pd. AKG también es una marca que empieza a gustarme en algunos de sus productos, asi que también mira a ver que tal está.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2008)

El microfono de condensador posee una respuesta a frecuencia y sensibilidad mayor que el dinamico pero su sonido es mas exacto, pierde la coloratura que te dan los dinamicos y es bastante delicado con la humedad y sobre todo golpes.
La misma sensibilidad que poseen los hace un poco complicados, ya que captan "Todo", incluso lo que no quieres oir


BEHRINGER No lo conosco


Lo que viene a continuacion es a titulo informaciónrmativo, no compliques la vida, para canto te combiene un microfono cardioide o de baja direccionalidad. (Esto ayuda a evitar acoples) 


Los principales tipos de microfono son (De mejor a no tan mejor):
Condensador (Son lo mas de lo mas en respuesta a frecuencia y sensibilidad)
De cinta estan un poco en deshuso, tienen superior caracteristicas a los dinamicos y son mas versatiles que los a condensador
Los Dinamicos 
Los electret corregidos son los clasicos microfonos corbateros, tienen la ventaja del minusculo tamaño y bastante buena respuesta.
Los electret comunes (Una bosta)

Y dentro de estos tienes el tipo de captacion que puede ser 
Omnidireccional Captan en todas direcciones
Direccional Captan mas en una direccion
Superdireccional Captan mucho mas en una direccion
Ultradireccional Captan muchisimo mas en una direccion
Cardioide Captan en forma de abanico
Supercardioide Captan en forma de abanico a medio abrir
Bi-cardioide Captan hacia adelante y hacia atraz en forma de abanico

Por ultimo, si eres cantante de Opera, supongo que sabes bien como suena tu voz, efectua una grabacion de prueba y luego analiza que resultado TE AGRADA MAS
A veces no es cuestion de calidad sino de adaptacion con el instrumento, en tu caso el microfono es parte del instrumento que es tu voz.

La chica de Nightwish no me gusta como canta, es muy monocorde, tiene buena potencia de voz pero le falta rango


----------



## Lola Sanchez (Feb 26, 2008)

Bueno, tras hablar con alguien de la casa de audio donde voy a comprar me convenció de que el Sennheiser es el mejor asi que compraré ese. No es de condensador pero quien me atendió me dijo de que para cantar con micrófono de condensador hay que tener más cuidado que con los otros con los acoples y la diferencia en calidad no es tanta teniendo en cuenta de que se trata de un Sennheiser. Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2008)

Ese microfono siempre es una garantia de calidad, asi que tu compra fue ¡ Perfecta !

Te sugiero que cuando lo estes usando en ensayos te consigas una franela doblada en varias partes a modo de cojin para apoyarlo, tratalo como si fuera un bebe de dias.

Suerte y que lo disfrutes, cuando vuelvas comenta tus impresiones del microfono.


----------



## PABLO GONZALEZ AGUILAR (Jun 5, 2014)

Buenos días.
Soy director escénico de ópera.
QUiero comprar micrófonos inalambricos para lírica, que puedan usars e disimuldos e la frente.
Dentro de Sennheiser...
Cuál es el mejor microfono inalambrico para usar disimulado en la frente?

Gracias! ...


----------



## hiendaudio (Jun 6, 2014)

Hola.

Dentro de la "alta gama", osea, bueno, resistente,... y caro. Sennheiser me102 (o si preferís que no sea omni, alguno dentro de esa linea, podría ser el me104.). También podría ser el DPA4060 o similar. Cualquiera con el mejor sistema de transmisión/recepción que puedas pagar.

Eso si...400 y pico de dolares el mic con el cable en el caso de Sennheiser, y algo del estilo en DPA, más el transmisor (200 y pico de dolares, hasta 4000.)


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 27, 2016)

Como sabrán quién domina el mundo por su historia es el Shure SM58 (México).
El problema de este es su precio, se comenta que es muy elevado por sus prestaciones...
Se sigue fabricando en la actualidad, pese a que tiene casi 50 años en el mercado.

Otra prestigiosa marca con su modelo D870 AKG (Austria).
¿Discontinuado? Aún se lo encuentra pobremente en alguna tienda.

Tampoco se queda atrás con el nombrado Evolution E840 Sennheiser (Alemania)
¿Discontinuado? Se dice que son MUY delicados a los golpes.

Según me comentaba un conocido sonidista que también es cantante, el D870 de AKG 
colorea mucho mejor y es más cálido, solo hay que saber modular. 
En cambio el SM58 de Shure es de bobina más pesada.

Lo dejo a su criterio, solo les pido que si van a comentar "no sean fanáticos de una marca" 
simplemente defiendan a uno u otro por sus prestaciones y precio.

Siempre hablemos de precios iguales o menores al SM58


Precio promedio en Argentina:

- Shure SM58 $3600 -
- AKG D870 $2670 -​


----------



## Charly16 (Mar 27, 2016)

Bueno, eso de que el SM58 tiene fuertes graves, no es cierto, sera el efecto de proximidad.
Muchos modelos de micrófonos profesionales tienen mas acentuado el grave que el sm58 
y no digamos ya, algunos vocales de condensador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2016)

Existe un micrófono adecuado a cada intérprete, así que no existe un consejo de tal o cual, salvo el de _*"Ir y probar"*_.

El SM58 posee un tipo de coloratura que hace sonar bien a casi todo el mundo, de ahí su éxito en ventas y sobre el tiempo.

Si yo comento que no me parece un buen micrófono, seguramente aparecerán muchos con sogas para lincharme, por eso mejor no lo digo.

Por ejemplo el 55SH me parece muy superior, pero es estéticamente "Horrendo"
















​
El ejemplo no debe ser tenido en cuenta como ejemplo de mi "Gusto musical" 

Siempre basado en *"Mi gusto"*, el AKG de modelo equivalente, me parece superior, aunque es mucho mas delicado. Un Shure soporta mejor los "Revoleos de micrófono" en un concierto de rock que un AKG


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 27, 2016)

En estos videos comparativos se aprecia la diferencia por lejos...











Ahora pienso muy diferente, entre los comentarios de Fogonazo, el sonidista 
que conozco de años, y los comentarios de youtube junto a la prueba en el video...

Solo puedo decir Shure es para la guerrilla, tiene mucho aguante al mal trato 
y lo utilizan muchísimos artistas en todo el mundo.

Pero cuando uno "sabe" cantar y modular, hay mejores opciones 
(No me salgan con el Beta 58 o superiores, estoy hablando de bajo costo) 

Me estoy enamorando de AKG y me surgieron estas preguntas:
(más que nada porque no consigo la ficha técnica por ningún lado)

¿Por qué se discontinuó el D870 siendo que se lo idolatra tanto? 
*¿Qué tiene de especial que no posee el resto?*

¿El actual D5 es parecido al anterior, cuál es la diferencia?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Existe un micrófono adecuado a cada intérprete, así que no existe un consejo de tal o cual, salvo el de _*"Ir y probar"*_.
> 
> Un Shure soporta mejor los "Revoleos de micrófono" en un concierto de rock que un AKG


Claro, cada cual tiene otro color de voz y tonalidad. 
Hay que probar de escucharnos si nos queda bien o nos asusta 

El micrófono se inventó para cantar  para revolear, para ello está el cabello crecido


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 28, 2016)

El sm58, es un estandar internacional, de comparación en cuanto sonido y precio. hasta ahí.



Ya si vamos ha hablar de otras cosas que se van moviendo entre la línea delgada y a veces ancha de los gustos y las prestaciones...

lo que si hay que decir es que el sm58, ya no es tan estandar debido a los cambios en sus procesos de fabricación, si tomas un sm58 de antes del los 90 y uno de los nuevos puedes sentir leves diferencias y algo que me asustó fue comprar no hace mucho en el mismo distribuidor 7 micrófonos y solo 5 de ellos sonaban exactamente iguales( y eso que eran originales), obvio que me los cambiaron pero fue frustrante, luego compararlos con los antiguos y ver las diferencias de ecualización y respuesta entre ellos

Ademas que es uno de los micrófonos mas copiados del mundo(copias falsas), entre las copias falsas hay unas que suenan hasta interesante.

No es que no hayan microfonos mejores incluso mucho mas baratos que el sm58 y el sm57, pero los que nos movemos en el campo de la sonorizacion, no los vamos a dejar de usar al menos no por el momento pues muchos artistas nos los exigen. (a veces son mitos los que se levantan sobre algunos productos electronicos pero entre los mitos y las mentiras nos movemos)

y si son decentes y trabajables
un abrazo


----------



## crimson (Mar 28, 2016)

nasaserna dijo:


> No es que no hayan microfonos mejores incluso mucho mas baratos que el sm58 y el sm57, pero los que nos movemos en el campo de la sonorizacion, no los vamos a dejar de usar al menos no por el momento pues muchos artistas nos los exigen. (a veces son mitos los que se levantan sobre algunos productos electronicos pero entre los mitos y las mentiras nos movemos:



Yo los llamo *"histérico-tecnológicos"*..._"...ay, no... si no hay SM58 no canto..."_

Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2016)

crimson dijo:


> yo los llamo *"histérico-tecnológicos"*..._"...ay, no... Si no hay sm58 no canto..."_
> 
> saludos c





fogonazo dijo:


> . . . El sm58 posee un tipo de coloratura _*que hace sonar bien a casi todo el mundo,*_ de ahí su éxito en ventas y sobre el tiempo. . .


   ​
¿ Nunca les pasó el caso de que utilizan un micrófono a condensador que no agrega ni quita nada y el cantante "Se frustra" al darse cuenta que es "Horrible" cantando ?
​
*Edit:*

*Brüel & Kjaer* es una marca muy de "Mis amores", pero económicamente *¡ Incomprable !*


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 29, 2016)

fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ nunca les pasó el caso de que utilizan un micrófono a condensador que no agrega ni quita nada y el cantante "se frustra" al darse cuenta que es "horrible" cantando ?



 ¿Fidelidad pura?  me serviría para seguir puliendo la voz 

*Fogo* me va a regalar un mic Telefunken ELA 251 ¿siii?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> . . . . *Fogo* me va a regalar un mic Telefunken ELA 251 ¿siii? http://chauthanh.info/smilies/hixhix.gif​



 Nuevamente olvidaste tomar la pastillita rosa


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 30, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Precio promedio en Argentina:
> 
> - Shure SM58 $3600 -
> - AKG D870 $2670 -[/CENTER]



Hace mas de década y media, buscaba un SM58, y me ofrecieron el Beta58 a 135 U$$(era más caro que el SM58 en 25$$).

Pero surgió que comencé a dirigir un cuarteto vocal, y entonces debía tener 4 micrófonos iguales.
*
Desacartada la compra*, ahora leo 3600$...(220U$$ aprox).


*¿Qué paso?*


----------



## sergiot (Mar 30, 2016)

Interesante todo lo expresado en el post, cabe aclarar que me lo leí todo, y agrego que no tengo la mas mínima idea de esto, pero me interesa por el solo hecho de informarme, digamos que no canto, soy el que escucha al que canta, jajajaja.

La cuestión es que me enteré hace muy, viendo un video de uno de los programas de "encuentro en el estudio" que se emite por el canal encuentro, que esos micrófonos que a menudo se ven en los estudios de grabación son valvulares, me enteré porque Lerner quien era el invitado en ese momento los menciona como algo interesante y de buen nivel.

Por lo que pude ver la valvula está adentro del micrófono, y como en todo el post no se los nombró, quería saber tal son??


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 30, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nuevamente olvidaste tomar la pastillita rosa


¿Aspirinetas? 
No, hace años que no las tomo, solo consumo 
la pastilla blanca "Glucosamina" y la recomiendo 



yosimiro dijo:


> Hace mas de década y media, buscaba un SM58, y me ofrecieron el Beta58 a 135 U$$(era más caro que el SM58 en 25$$).
> 
> *¿Qué paso?*



El dólar, la inflación, la demanda?  
Yo no sé, si pedir dinero prestado y comprar ahora, o esperar un poco.
Hay cosas que bajan, pero con las subidas de combustible e impuestos... 
Por ahí se va todo a la miércoles, y no hay jueves que nos salve de pagar más aún.



sergiot dijo:


> La cuestión es que me enteré, que esos micrófonos que se ven en los estudios de grabación son valvulares
> 
> Por lo que pude ver la valvula está adentro del micrófono, y como en todo el post no se los nombró, _quería saber tal son?_?



Caros, son caros 




Ya que te gusta leer, te recomiendo este artículo 
*-->>¿CÚALES SON LOS MEJORES MICRÓFONOS PARA GRABAR VOCES?<<--*


----------



## sergiot (Mar 30, 2016)

Lo de "caros" ya lo sabia sin que me lo digan, jajaja.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 30, 2016)

Solo quedaría por aclarar, que en cuanto a canto lírico, estamos hablando de *grabar* las voces, porque *a menos que vayamos a cantar en un **estadio*, no debiera necesitarse un micrófono, porque un cantante lírico debiera poder oirse por encima de toda una orquesta.

La música popular...

Es otra cosa.

Hecha esta salvedad...

Continuamos.


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 30, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​
> ¿ Nunca les pasó el caso de que utilizan un micrófono a condensador que no agrega ni quita nada y el cantante "Se frustra" al darse cuenta que es "Horrible" cantando ?
> ​*!*



no necesariamente con el micrófono de gama alta, normalmente acostumbro grabar la mayoria de los eventos y la cantidad de veces que pasa eso, piden primero la grabacion y luego ruegan que la desaparezca



yosimiro dijo:


> Solo quedaría por aclarar, que en cuanto a canto lírico, estamos hablando de *grabar* las voces, porque *a menos que vayamos a cantar en un **estadio*, no debiera necesitarse un micrófono, porque un cantante lírico debiera poder oirse por encima de toda una orquesta.
> 
> La música popular...
> 
> ...





es gracioso, pero a veces me ha tocado amplificar un poco a cantantes líricos en teatros de tamaño mediano y pequeños, sobre todo en los que son hechos sin ningún cuidado en la parte acústica.
 en especial con orquestas de mas de más de 40 musicos y público  ruidoso
 el resultado , digamos que aceptable .

claro que volviendo a la pregunta original, si seria bueno aclarar que, por lo que leo es para amplificaciones en vivo, mas que para grabación de estudio 

Ahí ya entran a jugar otros aspectos, como el tipo de monitoreo que requieren, los interpretes, la distribucion de instrumentos, la acustica del lugar, ufff, una cantidad de cosillas en las que algunos microfonos de estudio son una tortura para aplicaciones en vivo


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 17, 2016)

*SKP Pro 30* _VS_ *AKG D870*

Comparación a oído:

Solo he notado que el AKG necesita un poquito menos de volumen,
y el SKP suena más a comunicación telefónica (robotiza la voz).

Siempre cantando, para hablar normal se aprecia poca diferencia


----------



## Ovela (May 17, 2020)

Hola, gracias por este interesantísimo foro. Por favor necesito me recomiende que micrófono usar para grabar actualmente? Soy soprano lyrica ligera y quiero grabar en casa(Homme studio) cuál sería el más adecuado? Además para trasmitir concierto en vivo desde casa, que micrófono sería el mejor?
Nuevamente gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 17, 2020)

Hola, ¿el mejor micrófono? seguramente es muy caro para un home-studio, ¿de qué presupuesto estamos hablando?.

El tipo de micrófono mas adecuado para grabar es el de tipo condenser, AKG214, Audio Technica 2035, Rode NT2000, hay muchísimos.
Vas a necesitar una interfaz de audio con Phantom Power.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2020)

Ovela dijo:


> Hola, gracias por este interesantísimo foro. Por favor necesito me recomiende que micrófono usar para grabar actualmente? Soy soprano lyrica ligera y quiero grabar en casa(Homme studio) cuál sería el más adecuado? Además para trasmitir concierto en vivo desde casa, que micrófono sería el mejor?
> Nuevamente gracias por la ayuda!


Vale todo lo expresado desde el comienzo del tema sumado a:
Calidad del Home-Studio
Sistema de sampleado para la grabación digital que podrá variar dese un sistema "Loss less a cualquier cosa"
Calidad de streaming al transmitir
Y seguramente algo que me esté olvidando

Si eres o buscas ser "soprano lírica" supongo que tu deseo será escucharte lo mas cercano a la realidad posible, así que en tu caso buscaría micrófonos que NO aporten ningún tipo de coloratura.
También vas a necesitar unos reproductores que mantengan esa consigna.


----------

